# November Super Moon



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2016)

For all the moonscape folks out there the super moon in November is supposed to be the biggest in 70 years. (I couldn't find an astro board to post this in):

http://earthsky.org/?p=190918


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
Thanks for bringing this to our attention, calendar reminder set, hopefully the weather will cooperate. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> For all the moonscape folks out there the super moon in November is supposed to be the biggest in 70 years. (I couldn't find an astro board to post this in):
> 
> http://earthsky.org/?p=190918


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention, calendar reminder set, hopefully the weather will cooperate.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Does this mean at moon rise or all night?


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Nov 4, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CanonFanBoy.
> ...



It should be bright right through the night of 13th and fullest around 0845 on November 14th morning {assuming you are on EST}. The night of November 14th should also be a nice moon should you miss out on the previous night. Let's hope the weather co-operates.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
I'm not sure, I'm going to assume that it will be closest all night, and hope that the weather stays clear all night, both nights. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CanonFanBoy.
> ...


----------



## bholliman (Nov 14, 2016)

I shot the moon last night (11/13/16) close to the horizon, but was disappointed with the sharpness of the images. I used my 5DsR with 300 f/2.8 and 1.4xIII extender on a tripod, live view remote shutter, etc. The image below was shot at f/4 1/320 ISO 160, but tried other shutter speeds and apertures with roughly the same results. The lack of sharpness may have been due to atmospheric haze since it was fairly close to the horizon.

I plan to shoot it again tonight in a better setting (hopefully reflecting off a pond if the wind is still and sky clear). Can others share their camera settings that have worked well in the past?


----------



## Gaf (Nov 14, 2016)

Got lucky with a clear sky in southern Ontario last night - Nov 13 2016 @ 7:14pm. 

5D3 - 500 II + 2x III - ISO 200 - 1/200 - f/11

http://www.pbase.com/ricked_wicky/image/164522765/original


----------



## bholliman (Nov 14, 2016)

Gaf said:


> Got lucky with a clear sky in southern Ontario last night - Nov 13 2016 @ 7:14pm.
> 
> 5D3 - 500 II + 2x III - ISO 200 - 1/200 - f/11
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/ricked_wicky/image/164522765/original



More than luck! Looks great!


----------



## meywd (Nov 14, 2016)

bholliman said:


> Gaf said:
> 
> 
> > Got lucky with a clear sky in southern Ontario last night - Nov 13 2016 @ 7:14pm.
> ...



+1 Amazing


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2016)

The fall rains started yesterday, and don't show any signs of stopping soon. No Moon here on Mount Spokane


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 14, 2016)

snuck one in the day before..... LOTS! of atmospheric distortion as it cleared the horizon


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2016)

From the California Sierras
5DS, 300L f2.8 + 1.4X



Super Moon Nov 2016 1366 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Super Moon Nov 2016 1372 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> From the California Sierras
> 5DS, 300L f2.8 + 1.4X
> 
> 
> ...


Really great shots, Keith!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2016)

Here's my attempt from Hawaii (very overcast...only had a minute or so to shoot). 7DI, 100-400LI



Nov 2016 Supermoon- Biggest since Jan 1948 by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > From the California Sierras
> ...



Thanks serendipidy


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> From the California Sierras
> 5DS, 300L f2.8 + 1.4X




Lovely shots, Keith. 8)


----------



## gregorywood (Nov 14, 2016)

bholliman said:


> I shot the moon last night (11/13/16) close to the horizon, but was disappointed with the sharpness of the images. I used my 5DsR with 300 f/2.8 and 1.4xIII extender on a tripod, live view remote shutter, etc. The image below was shot at f/4 1/320 ISO 160, but tried other shutter speeds and apertures with roughly the same results. The lack of sharpness may have been due to atmospheric haze since it was fairly close to the horizon.
> 
> I plan to shoot it again tonight in a better setting (hopefully reflecting off a pond if the wind is still and sky clear). Can others share their camera settings that have worked well in the past?



I typically use f/8 - f/11, ISO 100 and spot metering, which have worked well for me. You're essentially shooting the sun, reflected off the moon - a light source, if you will. 

I found somewhere the "Lunar 11 (or looney 11) rule" that is similar to the "Sunny 16 rule". I just play with the exposure in Manual mode and tweak the sharpness a touch as needed. I use the 10 second timer, mirror lock up, on a tripod with IS turned off. 

Hope that helps.
Greg


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Here's my attempt from Hawaii (very overcast...only had a minute or so to shoot). 7DI, 100-400LI



Nice picture, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2016)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my attempt from Hawaii (very overcast...only had a minute or so to shoot). 7DI, 100-400LI
> ...


Thanks, Click


----------



## bholliman (Nov 14, 2016)

gregorywood said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > I shot the moon last night (11/13/16) close to the horizon, but was disappointed with the sharpness of the images. I used my 5DsR with 300 f/2.8 and 1.4xIII extender on a tripod, live view remote shutter, etc. The image below was shot at f/4 1/320 ISO 160, but tried other shutter speeds and apertures with roughly the same results. The lack of sharpness may have been due to atmospheric haze since it was fairly close to the horizon.
> ...



Thanks Greg. I'll try this if I get another chance in the next few days. The clouds rolled in today, so looks like I'll miss the best night.


----------



## atticus (Nov 14, 2016)

Unfortunately didn't have my tripod, but tried for a handheld pano at the long end of my 70-300L.


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 15, 2016)

The moon came up a bit more to the south than I had planned and the foreground I ended up with simply did not work. So I went back the house and shot this image after the sunlight was almost completely gone with only the last bits of blue remaining. (Quality decreased to get the file size reduced below the 5MB limit here)


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> The moon came up a bit more to the south than I had planned and the foreground I ended up with simply did not work. So I went back the house and shot this image after the sunlight was almost completely gone with only the last bits of blue remaining. (Quality decreased to get the file size reduced below the 5MB limit here)



Nice shot. Well done, JMZawodny.


----------



## Go_Jim (Nov 15, 2016)

I was unbelievably lucky. The supermoon rose almost in line with a city water tower in the distance, so I decided to use the water tower in the composition. I was even able to get the water tower's near-total "eclipse" of the supermoon. (I was amazed at how taking one step left or right made a noticeable difference in lining up the water tower and moon.)

Rather than post four separate images, here they are consolidated into one.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 15, 2016)

Supermoon behind a cloud in Downtown Ottawa....


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2016)

Go_Jim said:


> I was unbelievably lucky. The supermoon rose almost in line with a city water tower in the distance, so I decided to use the water tower in the composition. I was even able to get the water tower's near-total "eclipse" of the supermoon. (I was amazed at how taking one step left or right made a noticeable difference in lining up the water tower and moon.)
> 
> Rather than post four separate images, here they are consolidated into one.




Cool shots, Go Jim. Welcome to CR.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 15, 2016)

Go_Jim said:


> I was unbelievably lucky. The supermoon rose almost in line with a city water tower in the distance, so I decided to use the water tower in the composition. I was even able to get the water tower's near-total "eclipse" of the supermoon. (I was amazed at how taking one step left or right made a noticeable difference in lining up the water tower and moon.)
> 
> Rather than post four separate images, here they are consolidated into one.


That's awesome! Well done 8)


----------



## clbayley (Nov 15, 2016)

My modest attempt as the moon rose on Monday...very heavy atmospheric distortion (that I like!) and eclipse like colour due to late harvest and dust in the air.

CB


----------



## bholliman (Nov 15, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> From the California Sierras
> 5DS, 300L f2.8 + 1.4X
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Excellent shots Keith!


----------



## Dr.D (Nov 15, 2016)

From Minnesota A perfect November night Shot with 1DX


----------



## riveraktre (Nov 15, 2016)

Was fun hunting for the big cookie in the sky hope you guys had fun as well! 

Shot on 1DX MK II with 70-200mm f2.8L IS MKII & 400mm F2.8L IS MK I shot with HDR blending


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 15, 2016)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > From the California Sierras
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2016)

We saw the moon tonight, but it was thru light-heavy cloud cover, so it was very fuzzy. I should have snapped a photo and posted the image asking what was wrong with my lens 

I bet I would have received a huge range of answers. At least, it wasn't raining at the time.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 15, 2016)

bholliman said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > From the California Sierras
> ...



Thanks bholliman


----------



## TheJock (Nov 15, 2016)

I always wondered what was on the dark side of the moon ???


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 15, 2016)

bholliman said:


> gregorywood said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...



The atmospherics killed the 5DS resolution. You could see a "boiling look" on the moon's surface when zoomed all the way in on the LCD during live view. The higher the shutter speed, the better chance of getting the turbulence effect reduced. I turn on IS to focus, then shut it off to shoot. Once I have the moon centered and focused and IS off, I leave the live view fully zoomed in to see when the vibrations are gone. 
Here's a shot from 2013 and same location. There was zero atmospheric distortion! At 25 degrees, there is no heat rising to cause the distortions. 



Super Moon editing before &amp; after © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 15, 2016)

Lovely shots here! 

Somehow I feel a little bit insecure to add my results as well. 

As always in Germany when it comes to any kind of interesting astronomical event the weather is playing against me. Yesterday it was a lovely clear and sunny day all day long also with low humidity and I was expecting quite good seeing. But in the evening when the moon was rising the forcasted weather front was arriving a little bit early. So it started to get cloudy and overcast I only had a short period with long breaks from 18:00 to 19:00 where I could do my shots. 
The results are so-so.


----------



## brianftpc (Nov 15, 2016)

nothing too special. Id like to rent an 800mm lens and put some planning into the landscape next time


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 15, 2016)

The next time a Full Moon is even closer to Earth will be on November 25, 2034. By then, cameras in our smartphones will be good enough to take close up photos of Jupiter on a cloudy night 



brianftpc said:


> nothing too special. Id like to rent an 800mm lens and put some planning into the landscape next time


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 15, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> The next time a Full Moon is even closer to Earth will be on November 25, 2034. By then, cameras in our smartphones will be good enough to take close up photos of Jupiter on a cloudy night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol* 
But maybe within four years it is not yet possible. 
In four years you'll get another "super moon" that is still quite close. 
And be sure, you won't recognize the size difference just by eye or camera


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2016)

Lovely previous photos everyone. The best I could do with the 400 DO II X2 III. I am still struggling with the new 1DX II and hadn't used LV - when I tried I got movies. So I went back to the VF.

Jack


----------



## Gaf (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks bholliman and meywd 8)



meywd said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Gaf said:
> ...


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely previous photos everyone. The best I could do with the 400 DO II X2 III. I am still struggling with the new 1DX II and hadn't used LV - when I tried I got movies. So I went back to the VF.
> 
> Jack




Nice one, Jack. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 15, 2016)

Excellent!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely previous photos everyone. The best I could do with the 400 DO II X2 III. I am still struggling with the new 1DX II and hadn't used LV - when I tried I got movies. So I went back to the VF.
> 
> Jack


----------



## eml58 (Nov 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely previous photos everyone. The best I could do with the 400 DO II X2 III. I am still struggling with the new 1DX II and hadn't used LV - when I tried I got movies. So I went back to the VF.
> 
> Jack



Well Done Jack.

From my Apartment the Moon rises over the Pacific, cloudless conditions, so although looked nice, there was really nothing to Photograph the Moon against, so I just watched loads of People sitting down on the Beach watch the rising Moon, didn't take a single Image.


----------



## james75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Some great shots here. Here's my super moon from the other night.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2016)

Nicely done, James.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Edward.

Jack


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Nov 16, 2016)

Great images all! From my perspective, I saw this....


----------



## bholliman (Nov 16, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The atmospherics killed the 5DS resolution. You could see a "boiling look" on the moon's surface when zoomed all the way in on the LCD during live view. The higher the shutter speed, the better chance of getting the turbulence effect reduced. I turn on IS to focus, then shut it off to shoot. Once I have the moon centered and focused and IS off, I leave the live view fully zoomed in to see when the vibrations are gone.



Thanks for the tip/reminder on turning the IS off, I forgot to do this earlier. Higher shutter speed and the moon being fairly high in the sky also help sharpness over my earlier attempts. I also found my 2-second timer wasn't sufficient to calm camera shake after pushing the shutter so I brought out my cable release. Its been mostly cloudy here since Monday, but we had a window of clear sky about an hour ago and I got several like this.

5DsR, 300 f/2.8 II, 2.0x III extender, tripod mounted. This shot is a pretty heavy crop, you ideally need a longer lens for this.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2016)

bholliman said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > The atmospherics killed the 5DS resolution. You could see a "boiling look" on the moon's surface when zoomed all the way in on the LCD during live view. The higher the shutter speed, the better chance of getting the turbulence effect reduced. I turn on IS to focus, then shut it off to shoot. Once I have the moon centered and focused and IS off, I leave the live view fully zoomed in to see when the vibrations are gone.
> ...



Considering the crop, this is really good! I have one shot the moon once with the 5DS and that was the moon rise. I need to shoot it a few hours after the rise just to check out the resolution.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2016)

Dr.D said:


> From Minnesota A perfect November night Shot with 1DX



Love the composition! Great job.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2016)

james75 said:


> Some great shots here. Here's my super moon from the other night.



This is a great capture! You nailed the scene.


----------



## AUGS (Nov 16, 2016)

Sadly, I didn't get a great super moon due to too much cloud cover, but here is a shot from the following night (super moon day + 1). Unfortunately, that also meant the moonrise was an hour after sunset, so I blew out the moon to get the foreground, but like the effect anyway.

5D3 with EF 70-200 f4 IS at 200mm, 10s, ISO1600.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 16, 2016)

And I LIKE it, too!
-r



AUGS said:


> Sadly, I didn't get a great super moon due to too much cloud cover, but here is a shot from the following night (super moon day + 1). Unfortunately, that also meant the moonrise was an hour after sunset, so I blew out the moon to get the foreground, but like the effect anyway.
> 
> 5D3 with EF 70-200 f4 IS at 200mm, 10s, ISO1600.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2016)

+1

Lovely.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 11, 2016)

A little late but as have only joined recently here is my take on the supermoon


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2016)

Very striking shot! Like it.

Jack


----------

